# WIP Modified Baneblade for Space Marines



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm about 90% complete with this. I've always liked the baneblade and thought that a marine army could use it in apocalypse with some modifications, namely extra armour and better ballistics skill.

I decided to centre the turret, use the vindicator cannon and predator sponsons and file off the rivets. I added some thicker armour with plasticard to make it look somewhat more beefy and in line with marine tanks.

I reshaped the turret as you can see.

I'm waiting for some more greenstuff and plasticard to finish up. As well as assault cannons for the spot where the heavy bolters are originally located. I'll also be using a razorback turret covering to keep in line with the space marine motif.

Any C&C would be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good. I would try to widen the turret some, it looks a bit narrow on this beast for a manly space marine tank .


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Very nice start. 

The sponsons are a bit weedy though. What I would do would be to use a Land Raider side sponson, replacing the lascannons with Heavy Bolters, maybe from a Razorback kit, with their ammo feeds altered so that they connect to some kind of bin. Then replace the sensor/targeter node on the top of the land raider sponson with a lascannon.

That or maybe find a way to use razorback turets as side sponsons, and stick on lascannons. Could be fun.

I fixed the images, by the way. If you notice on your imageshack page they give you pre-generated links for posting he images in forums. Apparently direct-linking doesn't work, it's got to be a combination of  and [img] tags.


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the insight. I'm not sure how to make the turret larger. This is my first attempt with plasticard.

As for the images, I appreciate that, bud


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

A sweet creation - To be honest, I like the turret how it is!

The sponsons got problems though - everything else looks perportionally bigger, BUT THOSE. Not sure how to fix that - maybe some casing around them? or running underneath?


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm thinking of extending the turret much like a predator turret with the angles. I'm just not 100% sure how to do it. As well as not sure how far to go. lol


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't see any chapter markings yet. Are these going to be added in the painting phase? Also, I would suggest adding some rivets to the armour that you added to help it blend in with the rest of the model. Good work so far, keep it up.:victory:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks pretty cool, but one thing:

Why not keep the origional sponsons? they have HBs and LCs


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Yup, the chapter markings shall be painted on. Sadly forgeworld doesn't make a brass star (yeah I use the old soviet symbol, commie marines hooray! lol).

I'll be adding rivets when the tank is done, yes in order to add some detail. Not totally sure about how to accomplish this at the moment, but I'm sure I'll figure something out.

As for why I didn't use the original sponsons, I felt that they were too clunky and looked rather low-tech (no offense to any Guard players) for a space marine tank. I do have to do something with those sponsons however to make them look beefier.

I have commenced construction on widening the turret. I'll have an updated image this evening for everyone.

Thanks again


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

*Turret enlarged*

Well after some swearing and gnashing of teeth, I've managed to enlarge the turret to make it more proportional to the tanks body. I think I may have inadvertantly created the Israeli Merkava in the 40K universe lol.

I do need to obviously still complete some work with greenstuff and perhaps more plasticard.

As usual C&C are welcome. 

Thanks


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Turret looks spot on, mate!

Just really need to do something about those sponsons
Remember, it's got to have TL heavy bolters, *and* the lascannon. I would suggest modifying a Razorback turret, or a Land Raider sponson

Likewise, the hull mount HB still needs to be added. That's easily done with a Land Raider or Razorback HB turret


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks!

Yeah I need to work those sponsons more...I was tempted to use LR Sponsons, but then the landraider becomes useless...quite a dilemma.

As for the HB turret, I've ordered assault cannons to make a twin linked assault cannon turret there. I think it'll really fit the Space Marine motif


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Great update to the turret the widening of it makes it fit its base much better. Now for those Lascannon side sponsons. Looking great thus far for-sure though! What kind of ideas you got for a paint scheme?

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I think if you want a real; SM feel for the side sponsons I would go to your favorite bits store (I like the warstore, but that's me) and order a couple of razorback turrets. Cut a hole in the side of the tank (make it a tight fit if you can, so it can swivel without falling off), put a heavybolter razorback turret right there sticking out the side, and replace the targeter array with the lascannon from your predator sponsons. It would look huge and formidable, have an impressive arc of fire, and would look very mariney.

The twin assault cannons sound cool, but I had assumed you were going for HBs because it's what the baneblade is actually armed with. If you;re going for custom rules, ACs would be a cool addition.


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

I think you may be onto something, Galahad. With the predator turrets, I'm able to comfortably achieve a 90 degree firing radius.

My only disadvantage is that I live in Fort McMurray, Canada where the lack of any ability to truly order such sponsons is somewhat difficult. I do need to do something though. I mean they just look a little small. lol

I'm torn between my bank account and my desire to really beef this thing up. A common dilemma amongst 40K gamers I hear...

In any case, greenstuff arrived and I've managed to make the turret seamless now and fill in those little gaps on the body of the tank below the turret.

To answer questions about paint scheme, I'm going to make it inclusive with the rest of my marine tanks. That means camo. I'll be basing with snakebite leather and then going over with catachan green to create a tiger stripe effect of sorts. I'm aware such a scheme is groan-worthy among a lot of players but I find it fits my army well (after all I play a renegade imperial chapter....astartes ashmartes...) and I do like the look of it.

Pic below as usual:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good, I like thw way this is coming along.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

I love the angle you've put on that turret extension. Totally not what I was expecting. Well done.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

That tank is pimp. +rep


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> I'll be adding rivets when the tank is done, yes in order to add some detail. Not totally sure about how to accomplish this at the moment, but I'm sure I'll figure something out.



Here is a useful mini tutorial that Gareth did on this very subject. See if that workd for you.

Gareth's guild to plasticard shields


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the tutorial reference, Damned Fist. That's gonna help me huge.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

uwowrestler said:


> I think you may be onto something, Galahad. With the predator turrets, I'm able to comfortably achieve a 90 degree firing radius.
> 
> My only disadvantage is that I live in Fort McMurray, Canada where the lack of any ability to truly order such sponsons is somewhat difficult. I do need to do something though. I mean they just look a little small. lol
> 
> I'm torn between my bank account and my desire to really beef this thing up. A common dilemma amongst 40K gamers I hear...


Which is one reason I do so much conversion and custom work, it;s cheaperto buy half a model and iumprovise the rest ;-)

There's lots of bits sites out there though. Battlewagon/warstore is reliable but expensive. Bits and kits is cheap (even dealing with exchange rates and international shipping) but most of their stuff is sold out, especially the razorback turrets I was talking about. There's probably other sites out there though.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great job with the turret. It looks like a super-sized predator now. Well done.k:


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

About the turrets - is there any way you could move them up towards the front end of the tank a bit more? About halfway would look good IMO. As for beefing them up, you could get another 2 lascannons, and stick them alongside the origonal ones. Then you can expand the armour around the sponsoons, and make them look tougher.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like the way this is coming along, especially the turret. I do agree with the others that the sponsons are really weedy looking but you have already said you are going to beef them up at some point.


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, I've sent out an APB to fellow 40k players in the two-bit town I live in. We may yet have some extra lascannons for those sponsons soon. 

I'll have a minor update tonight for the tank. I've done some more plasticarding and greenstuffing to finish off the armour on the tank.


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Firstly, I'd like to apologize about the lack of updates. Apparently "tonight" meant a week and a bit later. Life interrupted me.

Just a quick update. Construction is more or less complete. I haven't had much luck with the lascannons, but I intend to double them up at some point. I'm still waiting for the assault cannons to place in the small turret up front. They should be delivered at any time.

I decided to commence painting. Primed with chaos black and I'm about 60% complete base coating with snakebite leather. Trust me, it'll look better when it's finished lol

Oh how I wish I had an airbrush...lol

Pics below.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> Oh how I wish I had an airbrush...lol


You ain't kiddin'! Looks good so far, though. Oh!, and I do like the way the turret turned out.k:

(*Psssst* :secret: drill out the gun barrels.:secret


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, time for another update:

Camo scheme is pretty much complete. All that's required is a mud wash to darken the colours somewhat.

Lots of trim and highlighting to do as well as touch ups.

I shall drill the barrels of the grenade launchers out and the stormbolter. 

Twin-linked Assault Cannons still have not arrived....grr....

What have I learned thus far?

Well for one, painting a baneblade in such a fashion is an exercise in tedium that can only be accomplished by the truly patient.

C&C welcome as always.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Very cool. Have you considered using the lascannon sponsons from a Land Raider in place of the Predator ones? It might help make the sponsons more proportional to the rest of the vehicle.


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

I have actually. And I think I'll be going that route in a few weeks. It'll be fairly simple to work out.

Thanks for the compliment. I really think it's starting to come together.


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Update time:

Did a ton of dry brushing of boltgun metal in order to make this beast look like it's been through some fights in its time. So what's left?

- Guns
- Tracks
- Imperial Eagles
- Chapter logo
- Tank number 
- Lights
- Dirt/Mud, etc...
- Washes

C&C welcome as always


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Comments

-1) This tank neds rivets!!! All SM taks have rivets, why not this one?
-2) The back armour , near the vindicator's top panel, is too plain. You shoul ad something, like chapter's insigna or anything else here
-3 ) Why didn't you keep the original Baneblade sponsons? they are great, and these Predator sponsons are just too small for a tank of this size.
-4) Good idea for the assault cannons
-5) Throw away the vindicator cannon, put an heavy bolter instead and you have a Scorpion tank from Halo games

Good luck


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Chapter insignia is going on the rear. I use the old Red Star from the Soviet Union. (Makes sense considering that the camo pattern is based on a 70's era Soviet T-72 pattern used in Eastern Europe)

As for why I used the predator sponsons, honestly they were the only ones I had (I had an extra predator and just turning it into a rhino made financial sense.) I'm in the process of looking into ways of beefing them up.

Rivets, you're absolutely right. This needs rivets. I took all the rivets off because no space marine tank has as many rivets as the original baneblade. I'm not sure where to place them.

The vindicator cannon just looked more space marine like than the original demolisher cannon.


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, the turret is complete. I'm especially proud of the baneblade barrel. That took some effort. Started with a drybrush of boltgun metal, then a drybrush of dwarf bronze, another boltgun metal drybrush and finally some shining gold drybrushing. lol To fit in with the rest of the tank, I made a very mild wash of chaos black to make it look like the gun had been fired and gun powder residue was left on the barrel.

As for what else is done, all imperial eagles and the tracks as well as some mudding up of the sides and rear.

We're on the home stretch finally! lol


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

im not too sure about the colour scheme but if its in line with your chapter than okay. like mentioned by one of our fellow heretics, the predator sponsons are too small, the sides seem to plain. There doesnt seem to be enough detail from the painting and therefor makes it look like a childs toy, but that could be easily fixed with darker colours added to it. And it doesnt look battle hardened enough, you should give it aquilas, huge turrets and machine guns and chaos heads chained all over it that would make it look epic XD

good progress though, i am impressed!


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, I've come as far as I can possibly go with this. I'm still waiting for the assault cannons to arrive so I can finish it off.

The predator sponsons will be expanded or removed eventually. 

Chapter insignia and some mud washing has been done to darken it and make it look less like a toy.

I've included a picture of the baneblade's little brother, the predator to show that the rest of my vehicles have been painted in this vein. I've also included a shot with one of my marines and terminators to show how it ties into the rest of the army.

I've appreciated all the comments and support on this thing. You guys have kept me motivated for the better part of a month in order to complete it!

I'll post more pics as soon as that blasted assault cannon arrives. lol


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

meh  it kind of looks like someone had the shits all over it :victory:

.....no offense.....

like it doesnt look bad it just... well... reminds me of it... do ya know what I mean?


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Offense taken...

I've never seen a clean tank in combat, but hey you're allowed your opinion.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

uwowrestler said:


> Offense taken...
> 
> I've never seen a clean tank in combat, but hey you're allowed your opinion.


It's not the fact that it's not clean... it's just not a very good scheme for a baneblade or marines you just always picture them as emaculate or... you know what, never mind.


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, I know that all the marine tanks are generally immaculate in look, paint scheme and colour, but I chose to go against the fluff and come up with my own for my own chapter.

My chapter's supposed to be dirty looking and banged up. It's the background I worked out. 

To each their own right?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

uwowrestler said:


> Yeah, I know that all the marine tanks are generally immaculate in look, paint scheme and colour, but I chose to go against the fluff and come up with my own for my own chapter.
> 
> My chapter's supposed to be dirty looking and banged up. It's the background I worked out.
> 
> To each their own right?


Yes agreed... sorry to meddle, I probably should've had a better choice of words :laugh:


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Quite all right, bud. Like I said, we can all have our opinions.


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, the assault cannons arrived and I've placed an order for extra lascannons from the War Store.

Once again, thanks to everyone for their support. I think we can consider this project completed.  And just in time for an apocalypse game on Sunday lol

If anyone would like to know the stats/points values I've settled on, I'd be happy to post them.

Thank you to everyone for your comments and support!








'


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Nicely done sir, very nice job on an awesome beast. Im going to go against the grain and say that I love your paint scheme, its sinular in pattern for what I am planning to do with my IG tanks, and looks realalistic. Keep up the good work, and cant wait to see the added on sponsoons to beef it up a little bit.

-Trevor D.


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you very much, Trevor! It's endearing to hear that some folks actually welcome calmo-schemed marine tanks! lol

I suppose I should give some insight as to what I've learned so that anyone crazy enough to take something like this on can have an easier time of it:

1 - When filing down the rivets on the baneblade, don't use a file like I did. Get your hands on a hand sander.

2 - Measure twice, cut once! Oh and have extra plasticard for that reason.

3 - Have a plan! I can't stress that enough, have a plan of some sort. Even if it's just a clear vision in your head as mine was, just have something. Clarity of thought and purpose will help you along.

4 - Patience is a virtue. Take your time and work it out.

5 - Only work on something this size when you're inspired or motivated to do it. Othwerwise you end up with awful results that will just demotivate you more in the future.

6 - Have fun!


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks uwo, thats helpfull as I am planning on modding some tanks of my own in the near future, and possibly use a baneblade as the chassi(sp?) for my IG-themed warhound mobile fortress.

And since i forgot to do so earlier, +rep

And on the note of people welcoming camo-schemed marines, hey to each his own. Afterall, its your money and your chunks of plastic, who is to say you can not paint them however the hell you wish. I personally am a fan of marines who have enough insight to blend in to their surroundings (I would love to argue that a bright yellow marine hiding in a rock outcrop does not get an awesome save compared to a grey marine, but thats just me.)

Also, I wonder if you could help me with a project that I am working on? I am planning a german/russian scheme for my IG, and was wondering if you could give a few more tips on doing camoflauge both on vehicles and miniatures.

-Trevor D.


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Trevor, I'd be happy to help you with camo. It's actually a fairly easy paint scheme to work out. The colours I used were from an old Soviet pattern. 

I personally believe that you should do some research and find a pattern you particularly like online and then work from there. Once you've got one, let me know. I'll be happy to help you out. I can assure you it's not hard at all. The difficult part is remaining committed lol


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Okay, here is what I am thinking, but with a few changes.










-Change the dark grey for black
-change the light grey for dark blue
-Change the white for dark grey

more to give it a more night fighting/gloomy city-hive feel. I plan on usint Catachan models, and use 'body paints' to hide skin from view, as I prefer the Catachan line as they seem to have more personality.

And thanks for the help, sorry if I have jacked your thread.

-Trevor D.


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Not a problem. My thread is pretty much done for the time being until those extra lascannons come in. lol

I like the scheme and I think making it more simple is the way to go for sure. Three colours is a lot easier to do than 4+.

Your base coat is definitely going to have to be the black. This is a huge advantage because you can just spray chaos black all over.

Blue is going to be your secondary colour because it's the second most used paint on that scheme from what I can see.

And finally that dark grey will be your third colour or intermediate. Intermediat colours are usually used to break up the lines in between the first and second colours. By just adding an intermediate, you've already created an effective camo scheme that does break up the lines. 

Now for the painting lol

1 - Base with chaos black. Be sure to coat the entire surface of the tank evenly and completely. You don't want to have to go in later and have to paint on some CB. It won't look quite right.

2 - Time for your secondary colour, the dark blue. This is where the camo is made or broken. I used a tiger pattern because of simplicity and the fact that my army is from a agri-world, but given your urban concept, that won't work as well. There are a couple considerations here:

a) Realize that the concept of camouflage is to break up regular shapes by painting irregular shapes onto the surface of the vehicle. Given that you're going for an urban motif, sharp geometrics that are irregular in shape and size are the way to go. Conversely, in a forest or plains motif, a more curvy pattern would suffice. Do not fret over perfect shapes or proportions. The less proportionate and less of a pattern the better. An ideal urban scheme will look like a pile of rubble from a distance or blend into walls. Your colours will help with the blending, the shapes will create the appearance.

b) Since you are using chaos black as a base, this gives you a bit of an advantage that will help you immeasurably. Go out and get either a white colouring pencil or chalk pencil. This will allow you to draw on the pattern without damaging the paint. And also erase anything that doesn't look right. Geometric patterns require you to draw them out and fill them in. If you don't want to go with geometrics, you can just start painting, but you will end up with more curves and more of a leopard/tiger pattern.

c) Take your time. If you're not 100% sure with an area on your tank, use a spare part and paint it onto there then evaluate if it'll work.

d) The secondary colour should take up between 45-65% of the tank's surface depending on how far you want to go with it. Start with one end and move from there to the other end. Don't just randomly paint because you'll end up wit patches that don't seem to fit.

3 - Third/Intermediate colour time. About 10-20% of the tank shall be painted with this. You can do what I did and merely outline the secondary colour to break up the pattern and blend it. Or you can repeat the process on step 2 and add more shapes. That's entirely up to you. A lot of intermediate colours on tanks take on a smokey effect because they're literally blended into both the primary and secondary colours. It's entirely up to you in the end. Solid lines, smokey blending, shapes, whatever, it'll work.

4 - Wash the tank with either a very very thinned grey (given the urban scheme) all over or a mud of some sort. Since all GW paints are acrylic, the wash will cause some of the other paints to run slightly but don't worry, if you brush vigourously, you'll end up with a really finely blended assortment of colours that will make it look quite uniform as well as giving it a bit of a worn feel. I made a wash of dark flesh and then washed a gain with another made wash of scorched brown in order to create that dirty look, but the results are apparent.

Hope this helps


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks great, Uwo, honestly, in the beginning, I thought making a predator-baneblade would be silly, but obviously you have proved me wrong! Congrats on the tank, it may look different, but it sure is something to be proud of! +Rep is on your way!


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks, GW!

I'll be honest, I wasn't even sure if I could pull this off or if it'd work out. I've been pleasantly surprised too. lol Of course there are things to improve with this, though I'm not sure if I'll have the patience any time soon for it. lol

I welcome anyone to better my initial project! Conversions are just amazing and so many people on this board do such fantastic work.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks Uwo, appreciate the mini-tutorial. Ill go back and take another look at your tank and try it on some test pieces.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, that tank is coming around nicely. I love the assault cannon add-on to it. It makes it look tough, rather than the regular skimpy IG weapons. :wink:


----------

